# British people move abroad to renovate



## aussieem (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering if there are any people out there who are venturing abroad to renovate property/ruins?

Would be extremely interested in talking with you if you are as I have a few questions that need answering..!

Thank you,
Emily


----------

